# 2008 Tinboats.net Angler of the year Contest



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

*Contest Rules. *
Contest open to all ACTIVE members of forum. Minimum 4 posts per month. 
*Cut off for new members is APRIL 1, 2008.*
Contest Begins Jan 1,2008 and ends 1 week after Labor Day weekend. I'm a little late....shoot me.  

The contest is going to be a little different this year (we are still experimenting, so bear with me).

All fish pictures and reports must go in the fishing report section. Right after labor day some time I will ask each member to give me links to there 12 best fish. Then we will have a vote via poll to see who the AOY should be.

So on to the important stuff. What does the winner get......

Winner will receive a personlized award like last years:







*Prizes:*

*Winner*
1, The coveted Plaque
2, Choice between a Brand New Shimano Curado 100 or 200 (either lefty or righty, speed of your choice)
or an Abu Garcia Revo STX (Righty or Lefty, speed of your choice)
*OR*
a Shimano Stradic FI reel in your choice of Size.
3, $50 gift certificate to PCBAITS.com

*Runner up:*
1, A personalized plaque
2, $50 gift certificate to PCBaits.com
3, A megabass Lure 
3, A lucky Craft Lure
4, and a few smaller useful items (IMO)


*As usual, all prizes and rules subject to change because.*
Any question, comments, thoughts..PLEASE PM me.

Good luck all!


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok! I decided to change the rules. You will not have to submit any pictures. 

Waterwings and I will go back and forth through the fishing reports section for this year and we will choose who we feel should be Angler of the year. It is going to be tough and If I have to take a fall, I'm taking Waterwings with me :LOL2:


To be honest...I hate this method and for sure will change it up next year. Next year we might have species categories instead of 1 major winner...It is just to diversified to choose one person.


Sorry Waterwings! :shock: 

Stay tuned folks.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

> It is going to be tough and If I have to take a fall, I'm taking Waterwings with me




:shock: Typing this as I'm running to the boat to get my PFD! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

And the PCBAITS Gift Cert is now officially off the list. :shock:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

So, here we go.  

Remember guys, This is all new (2nd year) to me. I did not anticipate how difficult this would be. How can you choose an AOY when you have so many talented consistent fisherpeople? I am going to change the format for next year ....Still thinking it through. If you can come up with ideas PLEASE pm me for consideration...honestly.

Without taking anything away from the winner or any of you, you all did an awesome job. =D> 

*The 2008 Tinboats.Net Angler of the year is:*
*Flounderhead59*

Here is a link to Flounderheads gallery. Take a moment to see some of the fish he caught this year and pictures of various topics/posts he made.
Flounderhead59's Gallery

*Runner up is:*
*jkbirocz*


----------

